# 2004 sentra cold metal rattle



## krypton (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have 2004 nissan sentra 1.8S. 120k kms

When it's very cold outside and I start the car in the morning, it's fine for about 15-20 seconds and then something start's to rattle/vibrate for about 15 seconds and back to normal again. If I shift to D or press on gas in that 15 second time frame, the RPM changes and there's no rattle at all. It's relatively light but loud metal on metal rattle.

In the summer (very strange, but especially after rain) I was also hearing squeaky sound at start up, and I think it's coming from chain (definitely not engine). It didn't bother me at all, unlike this vibration. 

Any advice highly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

loose heat shield?


----------



## krypton (Feb 3, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> loose heat shield?


Hi, is the heat shield under the engine ? It sounds like it's coming somewhere around the engine. I went to see nissan mechanic today and he told me that it's going to be very hard to identify the source of the problem because the noice is there for very little time. He said it's very unlikely that it's engine.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there is a heat sheild on the exhaust manifold and on the down pipe.. I think there is one by the muffler also...


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

there is a heat sheild right before the cat. usually that comes loose or breaks off when u hit something in the bottom or when u bottom out speacially thru those parking lots ramps on the them. mine was loose. i added extra washers to mine as the nut got bigger. u can go under the car from the front and see the peice. try hitting it with ur hand but make sure car is cold. or even a wooden stick but not to hard just a tap. its the pipe going to the exhaust. 

hope it helps..


----------



## krypton (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks, that was it


----------

